# Questions ...



## loolalooh (Jan 7, 2013)

PLEASE DON'T QUOTE ...

Thank you, ladies.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jan 7, 2013)

Lots of hugs from me to you!!!

I'm hoping Shimmie can give some adv...


----------



## SUPER SWEET (Jan 7, 2013)

@ NiceandWavy

Maybe she can assist too...

(((hugs))) I've been where you have been.  I ventured out.And that storm made me realize how being a Christian was for me.


----------



## blazingthru (Jan 7, 2013)

loolalooh sending you a pm


----------



## SweetSunshine (Jan 7, 2013)

Loolalooh,

I don't know the specifics of the events that have transpired that have caused you to question what is going on with as it relates to your faith.  I can tell you, however, that it is not God's will to have His children to suffer.  

Without getting too deep here, all I can tell you to do is to pray about it.  Right now, the enemy is happy, because he is causing you to question your relationship with God.  That is the enemy's purpose: to turn people away from God, to make them think that God is the reason for the bad things happening on this earth. 

I really hope you receive peace about whatever decision you make.  Even as a life-long Christian, I have strayed and back slid and decided to do my "own" thing.  It didn't work.  My faith in God is the one thing I know that can never be destroyed.  Praying for you...  (big hug)


----------



## blazingthru (Jan 7, 2013)

-----------------------------------------------------


----------



## Reminiscing (Jan 7, 2013)

loolalooh - A few months ago, I could've written your post myself.  And, I could've written it several times before then as well.  The best advice I can give you right now is... "*Be still* and know that I am God."  God is trying to get your attention.  I know it doesn't feel like it now, but God has not left you alone.  If you sit still for a little while, God will make his purpose clear and plain to you.  You don't have to be standing on a mountain of faith at all times.  In fact, all we need is a mustard seed of faith and we can tell that very mountain to move and it will move.  The simple fact that you started this thread shows that you have that mustard seed of faith.  You could've walked away and never looked back but your mustard seed won't let you do that.  

Be still my sister.  Give it some time and I promise the pain and the confusion will subside.  Continue to spend time with God even if you have no words to say.  Just sit quietly with a Bible open in front of you.  I've had to do that many times before so I can say from experience that it works.  You will feel better and you will understand better with time.


----------



## Blackpearl1993 (Jan 7, 2013)

Oh Sweet Loolalooh,

I am so sorry that you are in the midst of a storm. I think many of us have had moments maybe even seasons where we weren't certain of God's Word or our relationship with Him. I can "hear" in your message how heartbroken you are, and I am sorry. I am truly, truly sorry. 

I am also praying for you. It is when we get so weary that we can't pray that a fellow believer needs to stand in the gap for us. I (and I'm sure many of the other ladies here) am willing to stand in the gap for you:

Heavenly Father, 

Our sister needs to feel your presence and loving care more than ever right now. God, the enemy is preying on her. She is broken and weary. Lord, your word says that hope deferred makes the heart sick. Whatever the situation/difficulty that she is going through, God I know that you can use it for good. I know that you can bless her beyond what she could ever imagine. I pray that you bind up the enemy and put a hedge of protection around our dear sister. I have been broken and weary, and you lifted me up. You restored me and then you blessed me. Your Word says that you are not a respecter of persons, so I know that since you did it for me that you will do it for our dear sister in Christ. Your Word will not return to you void. Lord, you spoke to dry bones and they lived again. Sometimes we become weary in waiting to get to the promised land. We see that our dreams may sometimes take a while to come to pass. But, we know that you are in the business of breathing life into dry bones. You are in the business of making the impossible to be so. Bless our dear sister to hold onto your unchanging hand. Touch her heart, Lord, and bless her to know that you love her, care for her, and that her tears DO matter. Bless her to be able to see right through the lies that the enemy is playing over and over in her mind. Give her new words and a strong voice to combat those lies. Fill her with a thirst for more of You and your Word. Just comfort her as only You can Father. Fill her mind with Your truths and her mouth with Your praise. You are Jehovah Jireh and You can do all things. Open up the floodgates of heaven, Father, and bless her in a mighty way. Turn her situation completely around. Then, bless her to be able to use this storm as her testimony to speak to another brother or sister in their time of need. 

In Jesus' name, Amen!


----------



## auparavant (Jan 7, 2013)

One of the hardest things I've had to deal with is being Jesus' friend.  He's kinda rough on his friends.  Ask St. Teresa de Avila, the one who founded the Carmelite order in Spain in the 1500's.  After going through some very difficult times with accusations and gossip against her (she had revelations of Jesus and faced persecution), she was complaining to some of her own earthly friends.  Later, Jesus told her, "Teresa, that's how I treat my friends."  She replied, "No wonder you don't have many friends."  That got her thinking that if he has so few true ones, why not be a very true one herself as well as the best she could be?  He expects his friends to suffer.  Most times, we look and pick aside the scriptures that tell us that G-d is going to deliver us. We want all the positives.  What about the ones indicating that if He suffered, surely we will.   He promised to be with us...during it all.

Many don't stick around.  The temptation to leave him for a "better" temporal friend is fierce.  Teresa overcame many things by a deep desire to love.  So, my advice to you is to have this conversation to the universe, to the power out there - the one you sense.  Give him all your questions, doubts, fear, even accusations...tell him everything.  He hears it all.  Be of good courage and seek love, no matter where you are.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 7, 2013)

My dear sweet sister,

There are many voices that speak to us and tell us that we don't need Jesus and this Christianity that He wants us to live by.  They will tell you to speak to whoever is out there, somewhere in the universe.  They will tell you that you can't possibly live by some rules and regulations by some God you can't see.  They will tell you that you are your own person and that you don't need anybody to tell you how to live your life.  They will tell you that because of your doubts, that its really unbelief and that you would do better to just walk away from it all and go to the other side, where life is so much easier....their way is the way, the truth and the light.

LIARS!  I know that you are being lied to and I rebuke it in Jesus name.  

Jesus said that "His sheep knows His voice and the voice of a stranger they will NOT FOLLOW!"

You my sister are one of His sheep!!!  I know that you hear His voice...I know you do, because I read what you write here and what you say and I know that the anointing of God is upon your life.  You are His daughter....His baby girl...His love!  There is nothing that you can do that will cause Him to walk away from you!  He loves you with love that is so deep, no man can fully know or understand it!  BUT, He has made a way for you to know Him and by knowing Him, you know love because HE IS LOVE!!!

I am not going to play games here...I'm going to come right out with this because its that serious.....What are you seeking?  Who are you talking to?  Is the grass truly greener on that other side?  Have you forgotten those times of deep renewal and restoration that He placed upon and in you when you were alone, in that place of desolation...that place where you almost hidden out and couldn't see the light of day?  Where are you, daughter of God?  Where is your tenacity...your strength?  What is your name?  Who is calling you by another name?

*"You ran well. Who hindered  you from obeying the truth? This persuasion does not come from Him who calls                      you. A little leaven leavens the whole lump. "*                      Galatians 5:7-9 

I proclaim and declare this day that JESUS IS LORD OVER YOUR SOUL AND EVERY WORD THAT IS CONTRARY TO THE FATHER'S WORD REGARDING YOU IS NULL AND VOID IN THE NAME OF JESUS!  

I will be going into prayer right now for you.  I will not put the prayer here, as I do not want every one who is not in the faith to hear what thus says the Lord!  

Ultimately, you have the power to choose....CHOOSE THIS DAY WHOM YOU WILL SERVE!​


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Jan 7, 2013)

loolalooh I'm not going to get preachy,I'm going to get ultra holy on you. It's not my pov and nor will it ever be. I know that your hurting and I know you are doing all you can to please God. Sometimes things we go through make no absolute sense at all. Sometimes the things we walk through just are like wow God why? Why let a baby be raped or why let a child be beaten and go hungry or why so much pain in the world?  God's ways aren't your ways. I know it's not mines because so much wouldn't happen if I were god. But alas I'm not. Sometimes the things we go through isn't for out understanding and we are just suppose to stand and be firm. 

I know for those of the intelligent variety this is a very hard thing to do. You know your doing all you can to be right and live pleasing to his sight. But then things still happen that are horrid. Right now I'm right there with you but unlike you I'm one foot over the line of walking away for good. However your testimony is far to valuable and your work for God is far too golden to walk away. I know it doesn't take away the pain and confusion and maybe it never goes away. However you have to stand firm and trust that even though you don't understand now and may never God did it for the ultimate big picture and which means at some point it will work for his glory./


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 8, 2013)

Hey Precious Loolahloo....

Come here Little One...  

 

Baby sister, God is speaking to your heart and you know deep down that He has not forsaken you and He never will.   

Remember how satan challenged God stating that he could turn Job away from God?  Yet through it all, Job didn't sin nor did he charge God (Job 1:22).

It is so obvious that the enemy is speaking to you loud and clear the following words...

_"Are you still holding on to your principles?  Curse God and die!"  

Job 2:9 _

Leaving God is choosing 'death' to one's soul, not life.   For in God no matter how hard the circumstances, there is always life everlasting.   

Babygirl, what has crushed you before today and on today would have still happened, had you not known God.   The difference is that you DO have Him to get you through this and in peace and victory.    Because you are His child and He has not abandoned you and He never will.   

Those without God have no foundation nor do they have a Saviour to call upon, and to carry them through the hardest times of life.   

Who will you call upon without God?   The Universe?    The Universe is void of God and filled with 'Bathroom Residue'.   The universe is the devil's cess pool and the hands of those who seek and reap are greatly deceived beyond anything imagined.    The universe is where the principalities and spiritual wickedness in high places reside and abide roaming above the earth realm lost and without God.  

Babygirl, the biggest victory over your battles is staying with God when things are at their utter worse.   The biggest slap in the devil's face is standing before God and bowing in worship, "Lord, I still praise you.  I don't understand, why I'm hurting so bad; I don't understand why this happen, i don't understand why this isn't changing, YET, Lord, I bow and worship and YET I will praise you.    Lord God, of my heart, and my life... yet will I praise you and I do.   

Sweetheart, you can't praise the world, nor render unto the universe any form of worship and receive life.    You are NOT a double minded person.   You are firm and stable in the Lord, and stable you shall remain.  

I can see the group of satan's glee club, bidding you to come, to walk, run away from God.   "Come on over to our side, we'll look out for you".     

Really?    Really?   Since when can you believe anyone who speaks for satan.

Read the post that follows this one.   Please.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 8, 2013)

There are two threads that you need to take heed to.    Do you know that the Holy Spirit was way ahead of you with this?   God knew you'd enter this realm of despair...

Message #1 of two threads:

loolalooh...

Notice the date of this thread.   The first Monday of the New Year 2012.   

Your post was also made the first Monday of the New Year 2013.

I love this thread by Laela ... It's on time and on point.  God was ahead of you.  

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=14970823&postcount=1

I really enjoyed reading this..just sharing.


Written by Mary Whelchel 
Monday, January 2, 2012


A listener shared a fairy tale with me that I think teaches a very important lesson. Let me share that story with you.

A young girl was walking through the woods one day when she almost stepped on a snake. She pulled back in horror, but to her amazement, the snake cried out to her, "Oh, I'm so glad you came along. I'm so cold and need a friend. Will you please pick me up and put me under your coat so I can get warm, and will you be my friend?"

In fear, the girl replied, "Oh, no, I can't possibly do that. You're a rattlesnake and I can't pick you up."

"No," the rattlesnake answered, "that's not true. I promise I won't bite you. I really want to be your friend, and after all, am I not a creature of God's, just like you? I'm so cold; please pick me up."

The girl sat down to think it over. As she looked at the snake, it became more beautiful to her with its many colors. She noticed its graceful lines and movement, and gradually it began to look harmless to her.

She thought, "Well, just because most rattlesnakes bite doesn't mean this one will. It seems like a very nice snake, and shouldn't I be willing to be a friend when someone asks me?"

So, she said, "Yes, I will be your friend," and she picked up the snake and put it under her warm coat. Immediately the snake bit her, and the pain and poison flooded her body. She cried out in pain, "Why did you do that? Why did you bite me? You said you wanted to be my friend."

As the snake wiggled away from her, it turned and with a smirk, said, "Hey, you knew what I was when you picked me up."

-----------------

It's a fairy tale; snakes don't talk. But there's a most important lesson for us in that simple story. How easy it is for us to rationalize away the dangers that we know exist when something looks attractive to us. How easily we are deceived into lowering our standards and going down the wrong path because our human reasoning tells us it will be all right. We get ourselves into rattlesnake country and allow ourselves to be deceived so easily. 

----------------------


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 8, 2013)

Thread #2 ...  

These messages are not by accident:

This one was shared by Nice & Wavy ...   The message was not by accident. 

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=17634171&postcount=1

*When Our Circumstances Don't Change *

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Isaiah 43:2, “When you pass through the waters, I will be with you; And through the rivers, they shall not overflow you. When you walk through the fire, you shall not be burned, Nor shall the flame scorch you.”

As we read the above passage, it is clear that God promises to be with us when we go through hard times. Of course that is comforting, but I want you to also notice that He doesn’t say He will necessarily take the hard times away! That’s because God will not always change our circumstances since sometimes He wants to use those difficult circumstances to change our lives as well.

In the past you have heard me say many times that rather than letting circumstances change you; you need to change your circumstances. That is true but I also want to add to that and say there are times when the circumstances just won’t change! That may sound like bad news but the good news is that God will change YOU so that you are equipped to meet those circumstances. That’s really what it means to live a life of faith. It requires faith to take the word of God and stand strong in circumstances that look totally contrary to what He promised in His word. It takes faith to be steadfast and remain faithful to His promises in the midst of a storm.

I think that it’s just our human nature to want to see our circumstances change, but if they always changed then we would never get the opportunity to develop our faith. We can’t have the victory of our faith without a battle and there can't be a battle without a war. So if our faith is going to grow stronger we’re going to have to fight to win some battles and not just try to circumvent or avoid them. 

Jeremiah 12:5, "If you have run with the footmen, and they have wearied you, Then how can you contend with horses? And if in the land of peace, In which you trusted, they wearied you, Then how will you do in the floodplain of the Jordan?” I think the prophet Jeremiah described it well. He told the people that they need to be continually strengthened for their battles. If we don’t build up our faith enough to deal with our smaller problems, we won’t have the strength to get the victory in the big battles!

In the book of Daniel, Shadrach, Meshach, and Abed-Nego faced a terrible dilemma. They refused to compromise by bowing down to worship the king, even though it meant they would be bound and thrown into a fiery furnace. By faith they believed that God would somehow deliver them. 

We know that God didn't change their circumstances; He let them enter the furnace, but He showed up in the midst of the fire and the only thing that got burned were the ropes that had kept them bound! Daniel 3:25, "Look!" he answered, "I see four men loose, walking in the midst of the fire; and they are not hurt, and the form of the fourth is like the Son of God."

If we have the faith to allow God to change us, even if He doesn't change our circumstances, we too can break free from the things that keep us bound! Like the young Hebrew boys, even though we have to endure the furnace of affliction; that is where the Lord will reveal Himself to us.

As we all allow God to change us so we can face our circumstances, we will gain a deeper revelation of who God is. Our victories help us to know when we face future battles that we can trust the God we serve. He is the same yesterday…. Today…. and forever! 

So let’s not always try to change our circumstances (although that can happen at times) but let’s allow God to change us. We have to learn to meet the challenge of every one of our life’s circumstances. We need to live by faith and not by sight.

By: Gaspar Anastasi 
http://wolm.net/index.php?option=com...mid=281&page=2 

--------------------------------------------------


----------



## loolalooh (Jan 8, 2013)

Thank you so much, ladies.  I swear I feel more loved here than anywhere else, but that is a story for another day.  

I have to prepare for a medical procedure, so I don't know if I will be back to post any responses in time.  If not, I will try to come back next week after some recovery.

I feel horrible because I hate being the center of attention, but I just didn't know where else to go.  Going to my pastor/church is just not an option.

Nice & Wavy: Those are good questions, and I don't fully know the answer.  I have to think on it.  I know, as of late, there have been a couple of things, but I would cast them down and tell myself that the Lord is above all of that.  Recently, a person laughed in my face when I said "My God is a God of good and truth".  This person has also stopped short of saying I'm not a child of God.  That's the closest thing that comes to my mind right now.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 8, 2013)

loolalooh....

I dare you to leave God.   i dare you.   By the Grace of All Mighty God, I will not give you peace if you do.  

Here's why:

God is making you stronger than the world and the circumstances that are facing you.    Those who talk about leaving, let em' go.   But don't you dare follow their path.  

What gets me is this:   With all of the poisons and counterfeit products and cheats in this world...  The folks leaving God are not going to stop taking care of their hair, makeup, fashion, eating, drinking, driving, whatever else people do.   

In other words, they're not walking away from the other aspects of life, YET they choose to doubt and leave God.    

Please!

Let the world and the universe have them.   But YOU are not going to lose out on the life and love that God has preordained for you.    

I'm not through, but I'm going to bed now.   I'm tired.   I've had a long day and I only came in to respond to your post.    i should have been in bed a long time ago.  And trust, I love my sleep.   But as my sister you were worth staying up for.    I'm not allowing satan to have any part of destroying your life.   

Keep posting the Word of God as you've been doing; Keep praying and do not stop reading the Word of God and do not stop believing Him.    

I'll be back sometime tomorrow, but you can believe that I will be praying for you and I am not going to back down no matter who likes it or not.   I really don't care.   You are worth fighting for.   

 

Sweet sleep Angel


----------



## loolalooh (Jan 8, 2013)

Shimmie: I just saw your posts after I posted.  I'll read them and try to respond before my procedure.  Thank you.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 8, 2013)

loolalooh said:


> Thank you so much, ladies.  I swear I feel more loved here than anywhere else, but that is a story for another day.
> 
> I have to prepare for a medical procedure, so I don't know if I will be back to post any responses in time.  If not, I will try to come back next week after some recovery.
> 
> ...



You are covered in loving prayers before, during and after your surgery.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 8, 2013)

loolalooh said:


> Shimmie: I just saw your posts after I posted.  I'll read them and try to respond before my procedure.  Thank you.



Get some sleep angel.


----------



## aribell (Jan 8, 2013)

loolalooh, first, please know that you stand were many believers have stood before.  Even without knowing details, people over and over have been shaken to the core and felt like their faith could not stand in light of what was before them.  

I have been there and it is possible to get to the other side.

The one thing I feel I can leave you with is the fact that, without Christ, whatever you've seen or experienced will still be there.  You can confront it while abiding in Him, or confront it without.  But again, nothing about the evil of this world goes away because a Christian walks away from their faith.  The choices are the hard path with help or the hard path without it.  Even if you feel like whatever you've seen/heard/experienced makes it impossible to believe in the Lord, it cannot negate all the good things you've experienced in Him.  If you've seen Him truly before, sensed Him, known Him, then you *know* He's there.  Even Jesus, for a moment, cried out "My God, My God, why have You forsaken Me?"

You *can* get to the other side of this.  You can.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 8, 2013)

loolalooh said:


> Thank you so much, ladies.  I swear I feel more loved here than anywhere else, but that is a story for another day.
> 
> I have to prepare for a medical procedure, so I don't know if I will be back to post any responses in time.  If not, I will try to come back next week after some recovery.
> 
> ...


Sis, don't just think on it....ponder upon it, hold on it and don't let it go until you get your answer from God!  Remember this:  satan knows what's familiar to you and what buttons to press that would cause you to question yourself as a child of God.  BUT, God, Our Father, would not have you to be ignorant of the devils devices he uses...Our Father makes a way for you, He always does.

While you are healing, the Lord will visit you in a way that you have never experienced Him before.  You will understand and gain wisdom and knowledge of His plans for your life, and then you will be able to move in the position that He has set up for you.

I am with Shimmie...I will not let the devil win in your life.  I will stand along side you and with all of us, how can satan win?

Jesus is truly Lord over your life....be like Jacob and hold on to God and don't let Him go until you get what you came for!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 8, 2013)

Just powerful......



Shimmie said:


> Hey Precious Loolahloo....
> 
> Come here Little One...
> 
> ...


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jan 8, 2013)

@loolahloo the ladies in this thread shared a wealth of wisdom and encouragement, and I will be praying for you as well.

Indeed, you are a child of God and we overcome by the blood of Jesus and the word of our testimony.

We love you......


----------



## LiftedUp (Jan 8, 2013)

loolahloo, you are in my prayers as you go through with your procedure


----------



## LiftedUp (Jan 8, 2013)

My coworker sent me this excerpt she authored and I thought of this thread.  It really lifted my spirits.



> When we’re tested or tried, our faith gets strong
> We stand unmovable, ‘cause the battle won’t be long;
> We must always remember satan’s tricks are lewd,
> And whatever the crisis maintain a positive attitude.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jan 8, 2013)

@loolalooh TRUST God!

Been praying for you all will go well this morning with your procedure...


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Jan 8, 2013)

If I am unsure what to say, sometimes I don't respond to this type of thread but I am always in the background praying. Loolalooh, you will be fine. I have prayed for you as have many of the sisters here and as the Word says:


 James 5:16 KJV
The effectual fervent prayer of a righteous man availeth much.

Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Jan 8, 2013)

If there was ever a test of faith. I believe you may truly be having a JOB moment.

Maybe you need to dig EVEN DEEPER. 

MAYBE this is your time to fast. This is the time to get down on your knees and stay there. It seems its time for warfare. You can't go into warfare with a bible in your hands.

Believe it or not, God may be asking you to PUT DOWN YOUR BIBLE...and Hear ME. You can Stand on the WORD STILL AND FOREVER....But this time...more than ever seems to be YOUR TEST.

In this test...you don't have to walk away....(really...can you)?

And let me tell you....I don't know HOW BAD the news was....I don't know how awful it was...Or who lost who or what....And I have been in a dungeon before. I have been LOW before. I had a Job moment about 8 years ago....thinking that was the lowest I could get...Only to have anothr JOB moment a year ago (it will be a year ago on 1/11)...And here I am. 

I am in a fast right now myself...I see it was YOU who I was supposed to pray for!
Peace.


----------



## Laela (Jan 8, 2013)

loolalooh, praying for you that all goes well with the procedure.. God is with you always....


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Jan 8, 2013)

I don't know if what I'm about to post is for Loolaloh or someone else but God just reminded me of something. I have been going through this particular trial for almost an entire year now. I have gone through some ups and downs, anger, rage, outright mad at the Lord because he wasn't delivering me. I have cried entire nights and went into angry fits of throwing things. I simply did not see God moving in this particular situation although I have seen Him work in other situations where I have prayed for myself and others. I toyed with the idea of walking away and even fell into sin for a brief period. Then I had to ask myself, what in the world am I going to?? Suffering with God is better any day than suffering as an evildoer. So I had to get on my face before God and seek mercy. And God put something in my spirit one day:

 Daniel 3:17-18 KJV
If it be so , our God whom we serve is able to deliver us from the burning fiery furnace, and he will deliver us out of thine hand, O king. [18] But if not, be it known unto thee, O king, that we will not serve thy gods, nor worship the golden image which thou hast set up.

The 3 Hebrew boys were faced with certain death. They served a God they knew was able to deliver them from the fiery furnace but guess what, they said we know He's able, but even if he chooses not to deliver we still won't bow. I have learned a valuable lesson. The God I serve can make this situation vanish that I've been dealing with for over a year. But even if he doesn't, I'm not bowing. I'm not giving up! Though he slay me yet will I trust him. We're going to suffer in this life. But God gave us a comforter, we are not alone. We can't give up just because we go through. We have to press in that much harder. 

When I took on that mind set I'm telling you I had peace. Things are still rough for me, yes. But leaving Jesus Christ is not an option. There is nothing to go to if I leave Him.

Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 8, 2013)

Praying for you today, my sister.  The Lord has you in His arms!


----------



## loolalooh (Jan 8, 2013)

*PART ONE*

I really should be resting right now but I had to come here and respond to everyone's post.  Thank you ALL for reaching out during this time.  I woke this morning intent on putting my spiritual walk on the back burner and just focusing on my physical.  However, during one of my moments in the restroom today I instinctively said a prayer (concerning something else) to the Lord.  After the prayer, I said "What am I doing?  I'm not supposed to be praying."  That's how I know how much a part of me this walk is.  Even when my mind tries to put it behind me, it won't go behind me.  

Anyway, I'm going to be useless for the rest of the week until I recover some from my procedure.  I thank you all for praying for me.  ALL your words (and PMs) means the world to me.  I will check in as soon as I am physically able.  *In the mean time, know that I will be okay.  

Love you all!  *



pre_medicalrulz said:


> Lots of hugs from me to you!!!
> 
> I'm hoping Shimmie can give some adv...



Thank you for the hugs, pre_medicalrulz.



SUPER SWEET said:


> NiceandWavy
> 
> Maybe she can assist too...
> 
> (((hugs))) I've been where you have been.  I ventured out.And that storm made me realize how being a Christian was for me.



Thank you for this reminder, SUPER SWEET. 



blazingthru said:


> loolalooh sending you a pm



Thank you for the PMs, blazingthru. 



SweetSunshine said:


> Loolalooh,
> 
> I don't know the specifics of the events that have transpired that have caused you to question what is going on with as it relates to your faith.  I can tell you, however, that it is not God's will to have His children to suffer.
> 
> ...



Thank you for your words and that crucial reminder, SweetSunshine.



Reminiscing said:


> loolalooh - A few months ago, I could've written your post myself.  And, I could've written it several times before then as well.  The best advice I can give you right now is... "*Be still* and know that I am God."  God is trying to get your attention.  I know it doesn't feel like it now, but God has not left you alone.  If you sit still for a little while, God will make his purpose clear and plain to you.  You don't have to be standing on a mountain of faith at all times.  In fact, all we need is a mustard seed of faith and we can tell that very mountain to move and it will move.  The simple fact that you started this thread shows that you have that mustard seed of faith.  You could've walked away and never looked back but your mustard seed won't let you do that.
> 
> Be still my sister.  Give it some time and I promise the pain and the confusion will subside.  Continue to spend time with God even if you have no words to say.  Just sit quietly with a Bible open in front of you.  I've had to do that many times before so I can say from experience that it works.  You will feel better and you will understand better with time.



Thank you for understanding, Reminiscing.  Yes, I need to be still.



Blackpearl1993 said:


> Oh Sweet Loolalooh,
> 
> I am so sorry that you are in the midst of a storm. I think many of us have had moments maybe even seasons where we weren't certain of God's Word or our relationship with Him. I can "hear" in your message how heartbroken you are, and I am sorry. I am truly, truly sorry.
> 
> ...



Thank you for "standing in the gap" for me, Blackpearl1993.  Thank you.



auparavant said:


> One of the hardest things I've had to deal with is being Jesus' friend.  He's kinda rough on his friends.  Ask St. Teresa de Avila, the one who founded the Carmelite order in Spain in the 1500's.  After going through some very difficult times with accusations and gossip against her (she had revelations of Jesus and faced persecution), she was complaining to some of her own earthly friends.  Later, Jesus told her, "Teresa, that's how I treat my friends."  She replied, "No wonder you don't have many friends."  That got her thinking that if he has so few true ones, why not be a very true one herself as well as the best she could be?  He expects his friends to suffer.  Most times, we look and pick aside the scriptures that tell us that G-d is going to deliver us. We want all the positives.  What about the ones indicating that if He suffered, surely we will.   He promised to be with us...during it all.
> 
> Many don't stick around.  The temptation to leave him for a "better" temporal friend is fierce.  Teresa overcame many things by a deep desire to love.  So, my advice to you is to have this conversation to the universe, to the power out there - the one you sense.  Give him all your questions, doubts, fear, even accusations...tell him everything.  He hears it all.  Be of good courage and seek love, no matter where you are.



Thank you for your words and this story, auparavant.




GoddessMaker said:


> loolalooh I'm not going to get preachy,I'm going to get ultra holy on you. It's not my pov and nor will it ever be. I know that your hurting and I know you are doing all you can to please God. Sometimes things we go through make no absolute sense at all. Sometimes the things we walk through just are like wow God why? Why let a baby be raped or why let a child be beaten and go hungry or why so much pain in the world?  God's ways aren't your ways. I know it's not mines because so much wouldn't happen if I were god. But alas I'm not. Sometimes the things we go through isn't for out understanding and we are just suppose to stand and be firm.
> 
> I know for those of the intelligent variety this is a very hard thing to do. You know your doing all you can to be right and live pleasing to his sight. But then things still happen that are horrid. Right now I'm right there with you but unlike you I'm one foot over the line of walking away for good. However your testimony is far to valuable and your work for God is far too golden to walk away. I know it doesn't take away the pain and confusion and maybe it never goes away. However you have to stand firm and trust that even though you don't understand now and may never God did it for the ultimate big picture and which means at some point it will work for his glory./



Thank you for your realness, GoddessMaker.  Know that I appreciate your words.


----------



## loolalooh (Jan 8, 2013)

*PART TWO*



Shimmie said:


> loolalooh....
> 
> I dare you to leave God.   i dare you.   By the Grace of All Mighty God, I will not give you peace if you do.
> 
> ...



No amount of words can express my thanks, Shimmie.  Thank you for all your prayers, for you fighting for me, the list goes on.



nicola.kirwan said:


> loolalooh, first, please know that you stand were many believers have stood before.  Even without knowing details, people over and over have been shaken to the core and felt like their faith could not stand in light of what was before them.
> 
> I have been there and it is possible to get to the other side.
> 
> ...



Thank you for your wisdom, nicola.kirwan.  I had not considered that truth.



Nice & Wavy said:


> Sis, don't just think on it....ponder upon it, hold on it and don't let it go until you get your answer from God!  Remember this:  satan knows what's familiar to you and what buttons to press that would cause you to question yourself as a child of God.  BUT, God, Our Father, would not have you to be ignorant of the devils devices he uses...Our Father makes a way for you, He always does.
> 
> While you are healing, the Lord will visit you in a way that you have never experienced Him before.  You will understand and gain wisdom and knowledge of His plans for your life, and then you will be able to move in the position that He has set up for you.
> 
> ...



No amount of words can express my thanks to you as well, Nice & Wavy.  Thank you for shedding light on what this time of healing could be, thank you for your prayers, and more.



PinkPebbles said:


> loolahloo the ladies in this thread shared a wealth of wisdom and encouragement, and I will be praying for you as well.
> 
> Indeed, you are a child of God and we overcome by the blood of Jesus and the word of our testimony.
> 
> We love you......



Thank you for your prayers and hugs, PinkPebbles.



LiftedUp said:


> loolahloo, you are in my prayers as you go through with your procedure



Thank you for the excerpt and your prayers, LiftedUp.



Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> @loolalooh TRUST God!
> 
> Been praying for you all will go well this morning with your procedure...



Thank you for all your prayers (now and before), Iwanthealthyhair67.




naturalgyrl5199 said:


> If there was ever a test of faith. I believe you may truly be having a JOB moment.
> 
> Maybe you need to dig EVEN DEEPER.
> 
> ...



Thank you for your guidance and understanding, naturalgyrl5199.



Laela said:


> loolalooh, praying for you that all goes well with the procedure.. God is with you always....



Thank you for your prayers, Laela.



MrsHaseeb said:


> I don't know if what I'm about to post is for Loolaloh or someone else but God just reminded me of something. I have been going through this particular trial for almost an entire year now. I have gone through some ups and downs, anger, rage, outright mad at the Lord because he wasn't delivering me. I have cried entire nights and went into angry fits of throwing things. I simply did not see God moving in this particular situation although I have seen Him work in other situations where I have prayed for myself and others. I toyed with the idea of walking away and even fell into sin for a brief period. Then I had to ask myself, what in the world am I going to?? Suffering with God is better any day than suffering as an evildoer. So I had to get on my face before God and seek mercy. And God put something in my spirit one day:
> 
> Daniel 3:17-18 KJV
> If it be so , our God whom we serve is able to deliver us from the burning fiery furnace, and he will deliver us out of thine hand, O king. [18] But if not, be it known unto thee, O king, that we will not serve thy gods, nor worship the golden image which thou hast set up.
> ...



I definitely took away a lot from this post, MrsHaseeb.  Thank you for sharing and thank you for your prayers.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 8, 2013)

loolalooh said:


> *PART TWO*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are loved my sister and I thank God for you!


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 8, 2013)

loolalooh said:


> *PART ONE*
> 
> I really should be resting right now but I had to come here and respond to everyone's post.  Thank you ALL for reaching out during this time.  I woke this morning intent on putting my spiritual walk on the back burner and just focusing on my physical.  However, during one of my moments in the restroom today I instinctively said a prayer (concerning something else) to the Lord.  After the prayer, I said "What am I doing?  I'm not supposed to be praying."  That's how I know how much a part of me this walk is.  Even when my mind tries to put it behind me, it won't go behind me.
> 
> ...



I came in to check on you.    Please get your rest.   We have you covered and your place in this forum will always be here for you.   It's a confirmed position.  And even more you are beyond confirmed in the heart of God your Father, always permanent in His heart. 

Rest Precious Sister....  Rest in the arms of God your Father and Heal.  

Love, 
Shimmie


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 8, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> You are loved my sister and I thank God for you!



 and


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Jan 9, 2013)

loolalooh I hope you're feeling better.  (((hugs)))

And we need your wisdom in the Single Christian women thread


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 9, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> I came in to check on you.    Please get your rest.   We have you covered and your place in this forum will always be here for you.   It's a confirmed position.  And even more you are beyond confirmed in the heart of God your Father, always permanent in His heart.
> 
> Rest Precious Sister....  Rest in the arms of God your Father and Heal.
> 
> ...


Amen, Shimmie!


----------



## Laela (Jan 13, 2013)

loolalooh, I trust all is well, as you're on my mind today. Stay blessed, my sister! Your still in my thoughts/prayers....


----------



## auparavant (Jan 13, 2013)

You're on mine too...praying that all is well.  If you give up now, you will know the future joy of having stayed and overcome.


----------



## LoveisYou (Jan 13, 2013)

Hey lady!

Just saw your thread. I pray that all is well with you and you are o.k.  I don't have any real advice but this is what came to me when I read your post:

"declare God's word over your life even now."  Sis, speak God's word over your life everyday. Say out loud who He says you are. 
You are more than a Conqueror. 
You can do all things through Christ who gives you strength. 
You are joint heirs with Christ. 
The Lord is Your Shepherd, You shall not want. 
You are an overcomer. 
Surely goodness and mercy shall follow You, ALL the days of your life.
Jesus has redeemed you, you are His child, his beloved.


----------



## loolalooh (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks again, ladies.  Really ... Thank you.

Just popped in to give a final update:

- Surgery went ok. Still recovering though and have a long road ahead.  But I can't complain because life can always be 100x times worse, so please don't worry about me.  I'll be ok.

- I won't post as much but I'll be lurking from time to time.  I don't know that I can respond to any future PMs for now.  Please don't be concerned.

LOVE you all!


----------

